# A tighter jacket



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

VOLCOM - Manufacturers - SUBURBAN BLEND

Volcom is the only brand that comes to mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

k thanx will do
in the meantime, anybody got personal experience w/ a snug jacket?


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

or you could just buy one size smaller.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> or you could just buy one size smaller.


umm... It would still be baggy, the sleeves would just be shorter...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Unfortunately, I think I've found what I'mm looking for... A Shaun White Sig ... Puff the Magic Jacket (thats seriously its name)


----------

